# Allgemeine Crafting Erfahrung



## Sin (25. Juni 2009)

So, neben den Klassen, habe ich auch versucht mich n bisl mit dem Crafting zu beschäftigen.
100% hab ich noch nicht durchgeblickt, deswegen, wenn ich was falsches sage, sagt mir bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, here we go:

*Sammelberufe:*

Es gibt im Wesentlichen 2 Sammelberufe:


Extract Vitality

Diesen Skill erhaltet ihr auf Stufe 1 automatisch, sobald ihr die Spielwelt betretet. 
Mit diesem Skill habt ihr die Möglichkeit die Standardrohstoffe abzubauen.
Das währen unter anderem:
Obst
Holz
Erze
Kräuter

Extract Aether

Diesen Skill bekommt ihr auf Stufe 10, nachdem ihr "aufgestiegen" seid.
Da die Rohstoffvorkommen nur in der Luft zu finden sind, ist der Flugskill auf jedenfall Pflicht. Aber ihr solltet aufpassen, es ist nicht Gesundheitsförderlich, wenn plötzlich mitten beim Extrahieren die Flugzeit verbraucht ist ^^

Diese Rohstoffe braucht ihr für eure Herstellenden Berufe.
Wenn ihr eine Rohstoffquelle entdeckt habt, könnt ihr direkt loslegen und mit dem "Extrahieren" beginnen. Zu Beginn des Spiels, also bis Stufe 9, kniet ihr euch noch ordentlich hin und wühlt quasi im Dreck bis ihr den Rohstoff geerntet habt. Später im Spiel steht ihr davor und man merkt warum es dann Extrahieren heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze läuft folgender maßen ab: Ihr klickt den Rohstoff an und ein kleines Fenster öffnet sich. Im oberen Teil seht ihr einen blauen Fortschrittsbalken, im unteren einen..naja, braun/roten balken. 

Der obere ist der gute, der untere der Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der blaue Balken ganz rechts ist, habt ihr den Rohstoff abgeerntet, sollte der andere Balken zuerst den rechten Rand berühren, gilt dies als Misserfolg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich könnt ihr nicht sofort jeden Rohstoff abbauen den ihr findet, manche brauchen eine gewisse Skillabhängigkeit. 
Holz braucht z.B. den Skill Stufe 30, vorher könnt ihr es nicht extrahieren. Je näher ihr euch an der 30 befindet, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es ein Misserfolg wird. Der Skill an sich kann, je weiter er entfernt ist von der Mindeststufe, also im diesem Beispiel 30+, auch critten. In dem Fall wird das extrahieren massiv beschleunigt.

Eine Rohstoffquelle kann im Prinzip 2-3 mal geerntet werden. Jedesmal bekommt ihr 1 Rohstoffeinheit des jeweiligen Rohstoffes.
Mit etwas Glück kommt auch manchmal ein seltener Rohstoff raus. Z.B. kann bei Angelica manchmal Fresh Angelica extrahiert werden.

Was so alles abgeerntet werden kann, findet ihr hier: Klick mich

Interessanterweise bekommt man für jedes mal, wenn man einen Rohstoff extrahiert, Erfahrungspunkte für seinen Charakter. Diese sind jedoch verschwindend gering.
Auf lvl 6-7 z.B. erhält der Charakter 60xp für einmal extrahieren. Leveln kann man damit jedoch nicht. Ein Mob auf selber Stufe bringt bereits 500-600XP und eine Quest bereits 3000XP.

Ich denke mal es dient in erster Linie dazu, das Farmen an sich etwas Interessanter zu machen, um während der Levelphase zu versuchen, die Craftingskills auf selbem Niveau zu halten.

Zu beginn kann man Rohstoffe jedoch nicht aufspüren und es bedarf ein wenig Glück an die Rohstoffe zu kommen. Gerade Angelica ist im Startgebiet recht begehrt, weil es Teil einer Quest ist.
Sobald ihr jedoch in die Hauptstadt könnt, dürft ihr gegen ein kleinen Trinkgeld euch Helme kaufen, die das Aufspüren von Rohstoffen ermöglichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Helme gelten nur für eine bestimmte Levelreichweite: 99,199,299,399 und müssen dementsprechend "nachgekauft" werden.
Auch gelten diese Helme nur für Vitality extraction ODER Aether extraction.

Wie jeder Beruf muss auch beim Sammelberuf alle 99 lvl ein gewisses Entgelt bezahlt werden um weiter skillen zu dürfen. Lvl 100-199 kostet z.B. ca 18.000 Kinah.



*Die Herstellende Berufe:*

Es gibt mehrere Herstellende Berufe:


Waffenschmied
Stellt unter anderem schwere Waffen wie Schwerter, Streitkolben, Stangenwaffen, Dolche, etc her.
Am besten geeignet für Gladiatoren, Templer, Assassinen

Rüstungsschmied
Die Quelle für Schwere und Plattenrüstung.
Geeignet für Gladiatoren, Templer, Kantor

Handerwerker
Stellt Bögen, 2 Hand Stäbe, und Schmuck her.
Geeignet für Kantor, Ranger

Schneider
Stellt unter anderem Stoff und Lederrüstung her.
Geeignet für Ranger, Assassinen, Spiritmaster und Sorcs.

Koch
Stellt diverses Bufffood her, z.B. +HP regg oder + max MP oder +Magieschaden.
Geeignet für jede Klasse.

Alchemist
Stellt Tränke her und Zauberstäbe/Magiebücher.
Geeignet am besten für Sorc/Spiritmaster

Das Erlernen eines Berufes kostet zu beginn *3593 Kinah.*

Bei den Elyos findet ihr die Lehrer für die Berufe im folgenden Bereich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt im prinzip alle Berufe lernen, jedoch nur maximal 1 Beruf meistern.
Das aktuellste höchstlevel ist 449. Beim ersten erlernen habt ihr die Möglichkeit bis lvl 99 zu skillen, danach müsst ihr alle 100 lvl eine zusätzliche Gebühr bezahlen.
Ihr könnt also quasi alle Berufe bis 399 und 1 Beruf bis 449 skillen.

Das skillen an sich ist recht zäh, wenn man auf die gesammelten Rohstoffe setzt, jedoch kann man Super durch die Work Orders skillen, genügend Kleingeld vorrausgesetzt.
Jeder Lehrer bietet einem ab Skilllevel 1 alle 10 Stufen (Craftinglevel, nicht Spielerlevel) die Möglichkeit mittels Work Order seinen Skill zu pushen, das nötige Kleingeld vorrausgesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr bekommt einen Teil der Materialien vom Meister gestellt, je höher der Work Order level, desto mehr zusätzliche Rohstoffe müssen jedoch beim Händler hinzugekauft werden.
Als Belohnung gibt es unter anderem ab und zu einige Rezepte, manchmal auch Zwischenerzeugnisse, die ihr später für etwas anderes Verwenden könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau ihr bekommt, ist jedoch immer ungewiss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei jedem Materialien Händler gibt es neben den notwendigen Rohstoffen (neben jenen, die ihr abbauen müsst), auch Rezepte die ihr für euren Beruf braucht.
Viele Rezepte scheinen auch Drops zu sein.

Auch beim normalen craften, habt ihr die seltene möglichkeit einen critischen "Erfolg" zu erzielen und einen Gegenstand von besonderer Qualität herzustellen.

Was atm etwas stört, ist die Tatsache, dass wenn man auf alles herstellen klickt, der wirklich alles herstellt, und man hat keine Möglichkeit dies zu unterbrechen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Einblick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde noch etwas interessieren.
Du sagtest etwas von "3593 Kinah" - nun würde ich gerne wissen, wieviel das ungefähr sind.
Um das in etwa mit "Arbeit" abwiegen zu können wüsste ich gerne, wie viel man auf Level 10 pro Quest verdient.

Danke schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (25. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Danke für den Einblick.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also im schnitt hat man auf Stufe 10 ca 10.000-20.000 Kinah, je nachdem welche Klasse man hat. Einige müssen mehr Geld ausgeben für Mana und Heiltränke, andere weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also im schnitt hat man auf Stufe 10 ca 10.000-20.000 Kinah, je nachdem welche Klasse man hat. Einige müssen mehr Geld ausgeben für Mana und Heiltränke, andere weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles klar, dankeschön.


----------



## Rangerned (25. Juni 2009)

Es ist aber auch so das alles unglaublich viel Kostet und man ständig Geldnot hat und für Berufe fast nie etwas überbleibt zb muss man nach dem Tot aauch immer geld bezalen und das ist auch nicht grade wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (25. Juni 2009)

Rangerned schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch so das alles unglaublich viel Kostet und man ständig Geldnot hat und für Berufe fast nie etwas überbleibt zb muss man nach dem Tot aauch immer geld bezalen und das ist auch nicht grade wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst auch einfach warten bis der Debuff ausgelaufen ist ^^

@TE also kann man hier nicht wie in WoW 2 herstellende Berufe aufs Maximum bringen? Oder geht hier nur ein herstellender und ein Sammelberuf. Erklär das mal bitte bissel xD. Und wofür brauch man genau Ether auch fürs herstellen?


----------



## Sin (25. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> du kannst auch einfach warten bis der Debuff ausgelaufen ist ^^
> 
> @TE also kann man hier nicht wie in WoW 2 herstellende Berufe aufs Maximum bringen? Oder geht hier nur ein herstellender und ein Sammelberuf. Erklär das mal bitte bissel xD. Und wofür brauch man genau Ether auch fürs herstellen?



Aether brauch man ebenfalls für diverse Rezepte, gerade hochstufige brauchen das. Also immer schon Brav nebenbei mitskillen den Sammelberuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hab den ersten Post aktualisiert.


----------



## Duath (25. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Alles klar, dankeschön.


Pro Quest auf Stufe 10 ca. 500.

Man sollte aber bedenken, dass auf Stufe 10 viele Zauber/Fertigkeiten zu kaufen sind, ich hatte anfangs Stufe 10 14.000 Kinah und nach dem Kauf der Stufe 10 Fertigkeiten und Reagenzien dafür nur noch ca. 500. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde erst ab Stufe 13 mit dem skillen von herstellenden Berufen anfangen, bei den Berufen, die Rüstungen und Waffen herstellen, ist das auch das benötigte Mindestlevel für die ersten hergestellten Ausrüstungsgegenstände.


----------



## Sin (25. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Pro Quest auf Stufe 10 ca. 500.
> 
> Man sollte aber bedenken, dass auf Stufe 10 viele Zauber/Fertigkeiten zu kaufen sind, ich hatte anfangs Stufe 10 14.000 Kinah und nach dem Kauf der Stufe 10 Fertigkeiten und Reagenzien dafür nur noch ca. 500.
> 
> ...



Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Klasse an. Mein Priester hatte auf lvl 10 keinen einzigen Mana oder Heiltrank saufen müssen und war dementsprechend etwas betuchtert was Geld anging. 

Das mit ab Stufe 13 stimmt schon, Ausnahmen bildet hierbei jedoch Kochen. Das Bufffood steht bereits für lvl 10 Chars zur verfügung. Ebenfalls bietet alchemie einige lvl 10 rezepte an wie defence schriftrollen.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Welche Frage ich mir gerade stelle, wer stellt Schilde her, der Waffen oder Rüstungsschmied? Würde mal auf letzteren tippen da Schilde auch bei Händlern unter Rüstungen zu finden sind.


----------



## Peter Pansen (14. August 2009)

Der Rüstungsschmied, richtig.


----------



## Verzal (14. August 2009)

> @TE also kann man hier nicht wie in WoW 2 herstellende Berufe aufs Maximum bringen? Oder geht hier nur ein herstellender und ein Sammelberuf. Erklär das mal bitte bissel xD. Und wofür brauch man genau Ether auch fürs herstellen?


Atm sieht es nicht so aus aber laut Patchnote soll es zumindest in Korea schon eingeführt werden das man zwei Berufe meistern kann. Das ganze hat einen Haken, der TE hat es nicht erwähnt aber das Craften kann man nicht mit WoW vergleichen. Es ist serh viel aufwendiger und geht sehr ins Geld wenn man einen Beruf meistern will. In Korea helfen sich die Gildenmitglieder massiv um das zu schaffen da es beinahe unmöglich und unglaublich teuer ist das selbst zu machen. Bei einem zweiten beruf hat man das Ganze dann nochmal und das kostet nicht weniger Zeit und Kinah.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

Mit 1.5, also unserer Releaseverion, kann man 2 herstellende Berufe auf Maximum bringen ( wird dann aber auch entsprechend Teuer sein xD )


----------



## Sin (14. August 2009)

Hmm... als Sticky war das prinzipiell eigentlich nicht gedacht, dafür müsste ich das ganze nochmal überarbeiten. Aber die vorschläge berücksichtige ich natürlich und werd das bei gelegenheit ändern.


----------



## Peter Pansen (15. August 2009)

Jo, nur komisch, hast ja nun 2 Threats, ein neu erstellten, und dann einen, der erst später hierher verschoben wurde. Also nicht die Vorschläge im anderen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Jo, nur komisch, hast ja nun 2 Threats, ein neu erstellten, und dann einen, der erst später hierher verschoben wurde. Also nicht die Vorschläge im anderen vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, hab den anderen zum löschen freigegeben bei nem Mod, der war ursprünglich irgendwo im Forennirvana verschwunden.


----------



## Maladin (15. August 2009)

Ich habe ihn nur geschlossen. Er war im Aion Forum (Allgemein). Er wurde von mir hierher verschoben. Es tut mir leid wenn das Verwirrung stiftete.

Dieser Thread ist einen Sticky wert. Danke für die Mühe und viel Spaß noch.

/wink maladin


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Sehr coole Guide! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die Arbeit, aber vl sollte man erwähnen, dass man 2 Berufe Maxen kann,
was allerdings richtig ins Geld geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (17. August 2009)

Hi,
erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos zum Crafting.
Hätte da aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1) Muss man für Extract Vitality/Aether für neue Levelbereiche, sprich 100-199, auch was zahlen? Wenn ja, genauso viel wie bei den Craftingberufen?

2)Du hast ja nen Bild von deinem Crafting Fenster gemacht, wo man die Spalte "Craft Request" sehen kann, dort findet man den Gegenstand "10 p   Craft: Wooden Bowl".
   Steht die 10, für die Skillups die man für das herstellen dieses Gegenstandes bekommt und bringen alle Work Orders soviele Punkte?

3) Du hats geschrieben, das man beim craften ne Chance hat einen Gegenstand von höherer Qualität zubekommen, besteht auch eine Chance, dass das Craften misslingt und die Rohstoffe zerstört werden?


Schonmal Danke =)


----------



## Maugaran (17. August 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> 2)Du hast ja nen Bild von deinem Crafting Fenster gemacht, wo man die Spalte "Craft Request" sehen kann, dort findet man den Gegenstand "10 p   Craft: Wooden Bowl".
> Steht die 10, für die Skillups die man für das herstellen dieses Gegenstandes bekommt und bringen alle Work Orders soviele Punkte?
> 
> 3) Du hats geschrieben, das man beim craften ne Chance hat einen Gegenstand von höherer Qualität zubekommen, besteht auch eine Chance, dass das Craften misslingt und die Rohstoffe zerstört werden?
> ...




zu 2) Wenn du die Skillstufe 10 erreicht hast, wird ein neues Craft Request zur verfügung gestellt. Deswegen 10p. Später 20p usw.

zu 3) Genauso ist das.


----------



## Sounds (17. August 2009)

THx, dann hat sich die Frage auch erübrig warum man das Craften eines Gegenstandes nicht abbrechen kann auch erledigt. 

Punkt1 würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Peter Pansen (17. August 2009)

ja und glaube ähm ja


----------



## Mongole (18. August 2009)

Mann kann alles sammeln ausser leder die droppen.
Ein tip von mir skillt die sammelberuf ab lvl 20 kommen gleich 4-5 questen die du nur durch sammeln abschliesen kannst


----------



## Peter Pansen (18. August 2009)

Das mit den Quests ist aber ja nicht erst ab level 20, in Altgard bzw. Verteron gibt es bereits einige Quests, wo man Gesammeltes abgeben soll. Versucht am Besten neben dem Questen euren Skill zu erhöhen. Zum Thema Aether Extraction. Hmm da könnt ihr euch am Besten mal ein Bisschen Zeit (1-2 Stunden) nehmen und den Skill erhöhen. Das funktionert nicht so einfach neben dem Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (20. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Danke für den Einblick.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst auch, wenn du den Beruf angenommen hast, pro Beruf, eine Anfangsquest machen, welche dir 3000Kinah bringt und so der effektive Preis fürs erlernen eines Berufes bei ca. 600 Kinah liegt. Nur man muss die 3600Kinah halt vorschiessen.

Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen, wo man blaue Rezpte herbekommt...hab in der Beta schon einige mit blauen, hergestellten Items gesehen. Im Laden gabs die meiner Meinung nicht.


Zum Skillen: so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sollte man wohl die Sammelskill wohl pro Lvl um 100 steigern...wenn es sich so weiter verhält wie am Anfang. Alternativ kann man sich auch einige Sachen (vorallem was Pflanzen und Erze angeht) die Sachen kaufen..aber denke das hilft einem auch nicht groß weiter im Endgame und bei beim Craften^^





Sounds schrieb:


> Punkt1 würde mich noch interessieren.



Ja. Dafür muss man ebenfalls 18.000Kinah bezahlen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

> Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen, wo man blaue Rezpte herbekommt...hab in der Beta schon einige mit blauen, hergestellten Items gesehen. Im Laden gabs die meiner Meinung nicht.



Die Rezepte droppen hauptsächlich in Instanzen und im Abyss. Hatte mir jedenfalls ein high level in der Betaphase verraten.


----------



## Peter Pansen (21. August 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen, wo man blaue Rezpte herbekommt...hab in der Beta schon einige mit blauen, hergestellten Items gesehen. Im Laden gabs die meiner Meinung nicht.



Hier meinst du sicher Craftman's Shining Sachen. Ein Beispiel: Ich habe mir mit Level 25 der Titanium Dagger hergestellt, dieser hatte die geringe Chance, eine verbesserte version zu werden und das wurde er auch, der Shining Titanium Dagger (sieh es als besonders gut gelungener Dolch^^). Aus diesen Shining Titanium Dagger konnte ich mit einem Droprezept im 25er Levelbereich den Craftman's Titanium Dagger herstellen. Wenn auch dieser besonders gut gelingt, wird dieser zum blauen Craftman's Shining Titanium Dagger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Craften funktioniert somit auch für Rüstungen. Auf höheren Level kommen auch noch längere Ketten dazu.


----------



## Sin (21. August 2009)

Sind halt im prinzip kritische erfolge. Glaub die chance dafür war aber <5%


----------



## Pitchpaw (22. August 2009)

kann man die craftings dann auch handeln?


----------



## Kopernium (22. August 2009)

Also die Normalen und Grünen ja..wie es bei den blauen ist, weiss ich nicht..aber wenn man ins Armory guckt, steht da nichts von nicht handeln:

http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=101500179


----------



## Peter Pansen (22. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Sind halt im prinzip kritische erfolge. Glaub die chance dafür war aber <5%



Naja vielleicht war es ja in der Beta nur etwas höher. Hergestellt: Level 15 Schwert, Dolch, Kolben, Zweihandschwert (davon Dolch und Kolben Shining), Level 20 Zweihandschwert, Einhandschwert, 2 mal Kolben (2 mal Kolben und Einhandschwert Shining), Level 25: Dolch, Kolben (beide Shining), daraus Craftman's hergestellt --> kein Shining 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Lederverarbeitung war nach etwa 30 hergestellten Rüstungsteilen nur 5 Shining.



Pitchpaw schrieb:


> kann man die craftings dann auch handeln?



Ja, Crafts kann man handeln, alle, auch die Blauen und Goldenen. Es steht bisher bei keinen gecrafteten waffen oder Rüstungen, dass sie an den Hersteller gebunden sind.


----------



## HenrikP. (22. August 2009)

Hi,
laut deiner Crafting Erfahrung ist für den Kleriker ausschließlich Kochen geeignet.
Ist dies wirklich der einzige Beruf oder empfiehlt sich vielleicht auch Rüstungsschmied oder Alchemie?
Oder ist es sogar besser, keinen Beruf als Kleriker zu nehmen ( Man würde ja eine Menge Geld sparen) ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pansen (22. August 2009)

HenrikP. schrieb:


> Hi,
> laut deiner Crafting Erfahrung ist für den Kleriker ausschließlich Kochen geeignet.
> Ist dies wirklich der einzige Beruf oder empfiehlt sich vielleicht auch Rüstungsschmied oder Alchemie?
> Oder ist es sogar besser, keinen Beruf als Kleriker zu nehmen ( Man würde ja eine Menge Geld sparen) ?
> ...



Also ein Kleriker kann sowohl etwas mit Rüstungsschmiedekunst sowie mit Waffenschmiedekunst anfangen, da er sich damit ja seine Rüstung sowie seine Waffe selbst herstellen könnte. Und halt Kochen sowie Alchemie, die für alle Klassen zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## Sin (22. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Also ein Kleriker kann sowohl etwas mit Rüstungsschmiedekunst sowie mit Waffenschmiedekunst anfangen, da er sich damit ja seine Rüstung sowie seine Waffe selbst herstellen könnte. Und halt Kochen sowie Alchemie, die für alle Klassen zu gebrauchen sind.



Für den Kleriker ist Rüstungsschmied klar zu gebrauchen, das was ich geschrieben habe waren nur kleine Einstiegshilfen.
Vorteile Rüstungsschmied: Eigene Kettenrüstung und eigene Schilde.

Alchemie ist eher Suboptimal für Kleriker. Er stellt zwar manchmal recht nette Tränke her, jedoch hat der kleriker erstens so gut wie nie mana probleme, dann kann er weder Bücher noch Orbs benutzen und als heiler brauch man eher selten Heiltränke.

Da man ja mit Patch 1.5 nun 2 Berufe maxen kann, würde sich Rüstungsschmied/Waffenschmied bzw Rüstungsschmied/Kochen sehr gut lohnen.


----------



## HenrikP. (22. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Für den Kleriker ist Rüstungsschmied klar zu gebrauchen, das was ich geschrieben habe waren nur kleine Einstiegshilfen.
> Vorteile Rüstungsschmied: Eigene Kettenrüstung und eigene Schilde.
> 
> Alchemie ist eher Suboptimal für Kleriker. Er stellt zwar manchmal recht nette Tränke her, jedoch hat der kleriker erstens so gut wie nie mana probleme, dann kann er weder Bücher noch Orbs benutzen und als heiler brauch man eher selten Heiltränke.
> ...



Ok, danke für die Infos.
Werde dann wohl Rüstungsschmied/Kochen nehmen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pansen (23. August 2009)

Alchemie wird in späteren Bosskämpfen sehr nützlich, da es nicht wenige Bosse geben wird, die einen Sleep von bis zu 30 Sekunden verwenden. Für so etwas sind die Healing-Potions (also die, die Effekte entfernen) unabdinglich. Und auch in späteren Kämpfen wird der Kleriker mit Sicherheit genügend Manatränke brauchen, keine Sorge. Eine Meisterung der Alchemie lohnt sich allerdings wirklich nur für die 2 Magierklassen, da es neben den Büchern und orbs nur stärkere Recovery-Potions im Angebot sind.

Aber der HenrikP. hatte ja auch vorher nicht nachdem gefragt, was er meistern soll, sondern welche Berufe gut für ihn wären nicht wahr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher könnte man quasi sogar Handicrafting sagen, denn da kann er sich ja die Ringe und Halsketten und Ohrringe auch selbst herstellen. Ach und bei der Alchemie könnte er sich ja auch seine Manasteine selbst herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (23. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Alchemie wird in späteren Bosskämpfen sehr nützlich, da es nicht wenige Bosse geben wird, die einen Sleep von bis zu 30 Sekunden verwenden. Für so etwas sind die Healing-Potions (also die, die Effekte entfernen) unabdinglich. Und auch in späteren Kämpfen wird der Kleriker mit Sicherheit genügend Manatränke brauchen, keine Sorge. Eine Meisterung der Alchemie lohnt sich allerdings wirklich nur für die 2 Magierklassen, da es neben den Büchern und orbs nur stärkere Recovery-Potions im Angebot sind.
> 
> Aber der HenrikP. hatte ja auch vorher nicht nachdem gefragt, was er meistern soll, sondern welche Berufe gut für ihn wären nicht wahr?
> 
> ...



Nunja, wenn man so argumentiert, würde es sich lohnen jeden Beruf auf 399 zu bringen und dann Rüssi und Kochen halt meistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Also ich finde die Rüssiherstellungsberufe lohnen sich für jeden.
Das erleichtert das Questen ungemein und später bekommt man schon recht ordentliche Rezepte für die es sich lohnt.


Was den Wert von Kinah angeht.. also wer L2 gespielt hat kann das so in etwa vergleichen.
Im High Lvl Bereich wirste schon ein paar 100k haben und das lässt sich sicher noch gut ausbauen.


----------



## Himgondion (2. September 2009)

Hallo Sin,

möchte zum Sammeln noch anmerken, dass ich im Minenfeld, Beta 6, den Rosenquarz immer nur 1x ernten konnte.


----------



## AemJaY (2. September 2009)

verstehe ich das richig.

Kochen ist ein Hauptberuf (nich wie in WoW ein nebenberuf)
Mann kann dann 2 Berufe Mastern was aber sehr Zeit und Geld Intensiv ist.
Also Kochen (da es für jede klasse gut ist) und dann irgend ein anderer Beruf die für meine Klasse (Jäger) gut ist...

Klingt spannend das Craften, ich freu mich drauf.
Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Auktionshaus in Aion?


----------



## Kayzu (2. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richig.
> 
> Kochen ist ein Hauptberuf (nich wie in WoW ein nebenberuf)
> Mann kann dann 2 Berufe Mastern was aber sehr Zeit und Geld Intensiv ist.
> ...




Für einen Ranger lohnen sich Handwerk und Schneider.
Damit kannst du deine eigenen Bögen und deine eigene Rüstung herstellen.

Anders als in WoW bekommt man durch die Berufe mitunter die besten Items im PVE Bereich.

Du kannst rein theoretisch alle Berufe erlernen aber nur 2 Mastern.

Kannst Alchi, kochen etc alles erlernen und sollte eigentlich auch wenn nicht gemastert, für den eigengebrauch reichen.
Für Spezielle Tränke gibts halt den Alchi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (2. September 2009)

Hab gelesen, dass man als high lvl char nicht mehr in die low lvl Gebiete kann, oder gilt das nur für die gegnerischen Gebiete? Weil sonst könnte man ja nachträglich keine Berufe mehr hoch skillen, außer die mats zu kaufen, was denk ich mal sehr teuer ist.


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richig.
> 
> Kochen ist ein Hauptberuf (nich wie in WoW ein nebenberuf)
> Mann kann dann 2 Berufe Mastern was aber sehr Zeit und Geld Intensiv ist.
> ...



Richtig, du kannst 2 Berufe Meistern (Sticky wird noch aktualisiert). Finanziell wirste es jedoch kaum ohne Hilfe schaffes es neben dem leveln zu skillen, und auch vom Zeitaufwand her, darf man es nicht unterschätzen. Es wird nicht möglich sein binnen eines Tages einen Beruf auf Maximum zu bringen.

Als Jäger wird sich für dich Handwerkskunst lohnen, damit kannste deine eigenen Bögen herstellen, oder auch schneiderei für deine eigene Lederrüstung. 

Auktionshäuser gibt es selbstverständlich auch, dazu jedoch auch sogenannte private shops.


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, dass man als high lvl char nicht mehr in die low lvl Gebiete kann, oder gilt das nur für die gegnerischen Gebiete? Weil sonst könnte man ja nachträglich keine Berufe mehr hoch skillen, außer die mats zu kaufen, was denk ich mal sehr teuer ist.



Ich glaube das gilt nur für gegnerische Gebiete. Bei der Beschränkung ging es ja ums Ganken von lowies. Und innerhalb der Fraktion geht das ja nicht soweit ich weiss.


----------



## ---Neo--- (3. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Ich glaube das gilt nur für gegnerische Gebiete. Bei der Beschränkung ging es ja ums Ganken von lowies. Und innerhalb der Fraktion geht das ja nicht soweit ich weiss.




Ja, aber durch Rifts können ja auch in den eigenen low lvl Gebieten gegnerische lowies sein, deshalb könnte man ja auch im eigenen low lvl Gebiet gegnerische lowies ganken. Deshalb war ich mir unsicher.


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Ja, aber durch Rifts können ja auch in den eigenen low lvl Gebieten gegnerische lowies sein, deshalb könnte man ja auch im eigenen low lvl Gebiet gegnerische lowies ganken. Deshalb war ich mir unsicher.



stimmt auch wieder. wäre aber idiotisch und wird so nicht kommen^^ sonst müsste man ja alles gleich beim lvl mitskillen^^


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder. wäre aber idiotisch und wird so nicht kommen^^ sonst müsste man ja alles gleich beim lvl mitskillen^^



Für die Sammelberufe wäre es auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, da immer mal wieder Quests auftauchen die den benötigen.


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Für die Sammelberufe wäre es auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, da immer mal wieder Quests auftauchen die den benötigen.



ja, war jetz eher auf herstellungsberufe bezogen^^  würde auch teuer werden^^


----------



## AemJaY (7. September 2009)

ich bin jetzt lvl7 bin fleissig am sammeln, aber ich habe eine frage.
bis jetzt habe ich nur dieses gras und die beeren am baum gefunden. heute hab ich noch was neues entdeckt weiss aber nicht mehr wie das ganze heisst.
doch nun die frage, wo kann ich die berufe lernen um diese rohstoffe auch nutzen zu können?
Und gibt es bereits im Start gebiet Sammel Quests zu lösen?


----------



## Sounds (8. September 2009)

Wenn du aufgestiegen bist LvL 10 und das Classchange Quest abgeschlossen hast, kommst du in die Hauptstadt und erst da kannst du Berufe erlernen.
Gras Beeren und Eisenerz findet man im Startgebiet. 



> Und gibt es bereits im Start gebiet Sammel Quests zu lösen?


Spiele Asmo und hatte nur ein Sammelquest wo ich 5Eisenerz einsammel musste.


----------



## Sin (8. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Wenn du aufgestiegen bist LvL 10 und das Classchange Quest abgeschlossen hast, kommst du in die Hauptstadt und erst da kannst du Berufe erlernen.
> Gras Beeren und Eisenerz findet man im Startgebiet.
> 
> 
> Spiele Asmo und hatte nur ein Sammelquest wo ich 5Eisenerz einsammel musste.



Auf Elyos seiten muss man einmal 10 Angelica besorgen und einmal X eisenerze.


----------



## Legitor (9. September 2009)

Sind 9 eisenerz,..


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Auf Asmo Seite gibts 2 Sammelquests einmal die mit
den Angelica und einmal die mit den Eisenerzen! 
Man braucht 10 und 5!


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Netter Guide. Trotzdem finde ich es schade, dass du den Kleriker in deinen Vorschlägen so komplett vergessen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cbOneX (14. September 2009)

wie ist das eigentlich mit den Erfahrungspunkten beim craften?

nach dem erhöhen der Craft Punkte werden die Rezepte weiß gelb und die neuesten sind orange.

Mein Frage lautet nun: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann man mit weißen rezepten auch noch Skillen oder geben die keine Punkte mehr?

Ich sage schonmal danke für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (14. September 2009)

Ich glaube weiße bringen keine Punkte mehr, bin mir sogar recht sicher, da dort dann sogar noch eine Systemnachricht eingeblendet wird...


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Man wird eher weniger durch die eigentlichen rezepte skillen, eher durch die Crafting Aufträge die man bekommt. Das liegt einfach da dran, dass man zum herstellen nicht wie in WoW, War + co einfach nur 1-2 Mats braucht, sondern doch schon recht viele unterschiedliche materialien.
So brauch man z.B. für einen einfachen Bogen erstmal 3 Ausgangsmaterialien für den Shaft den man vorher herstellen muss + anschließend nochmal 4-6 andere Materialien für den eigentlichen Bogen.


----------



## Linkin~ (14. September 2009)

Wäre an sich kein Problem, ich crafte auch mit normalen Mats.

Die einzigen Unkosten sind die Kohledinger fürs Iron Ingot schmieden. Der limitierende Faktor sind eigentlich die Armor,Weapon und Accessory Flux.

Den Eigenverbrauch kriegt man mit den Questfunden ganz gut gedeckt, der Überstand wird dann verwertet und zu angemessenen Preisen verkauft...


----------



## SireS (15. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also im schnitt hat man auf Stufe 10 ca 10.000-20.000 Kinah, je nachdem welche Klasse man hat. Einige müssen mehr Geld ausgeben für Mana und Heiltränke, andere weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte in der Open Beta mit Stufe 16 über 140.000 Kinah. Einfach einen Shop mit dem richtigen Verkaufsgut an der richtigen Stelle eröffnen und _pling pling_. Mein Verkaufsschlager war Verteron Pepper direkt neben dem Koch aus Tolbas Village   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Hatte in der Open Beta mit Stufe 16 über 140.000 Kinah. Einfach einen Shop mit dem richtigen Verkaufsgut an der richtigen Stelle eröffnen und _pling pling_. Mein Verkaufsschlager war Verteron Pepper direkt neben dem Koch aus Tolbas Village
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kannst mir dann gleich mal sagen, wo es den Pepper gibt, hab mich damals dumm und dämlich nach gesucht -.-


----------



## Humas (17. September 2009)

Es wird wohl auch irgendwann einen Boni auf die Berufe der Wahl geben.
Also die 2 die man dann mastern wird nehme ich mal an.

Auf die schnelle habe ich gerade diese Übersicht gefunden:



> Elyos:
> Alchemie: Alchemy Expert: +44 Maximum HP, +2% Atk Speed, +4 Wind Defense
> Kochen: Cooking Expert: +1 Physical Att, +8 Magic Boost
> Rüstungsschmied: Expert Armorsmith: +8 Magic Boost
> ...



Viel mehr weiß ich dazu aber auch nicht, zb ob das als Titel dann verfügbar ist oder nochmal zusätzlich eine Verbesserung.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Humas schrieb:


> Es wird wohl auch irgendwann einen Boni auf die Berufe der Wahl geben.
> Also die 2 die man dann mastern wird nehme ich mal an.
> 
> Auf die schnelle habe ich gerade diese Übersicht gefunden:
> ...



Müssten eigentlich die Titel-Boni seien, wenn man einen Beruf maxt, soweit ich mich nicht täusche ;-)


----------



## AemJaY (28. September 2009)

da fällt mir grade auf.
Das Stadtbild von Sanctum Sin ist in deiner Version anderst als es mittlerweile wirklich ist.
Bin ich doof oder ist es wirklich so?

Die müsste doch um 180Grad gedreht sein jetzt in der Full oder?


----------



## Sin (28. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> da fällt mir grade auf.
> Das Stadtbild von Sanctum Sin ist in deiner Version anderst als es mittlerweile wirklich ist.
> Bin ich doof oder ist es wirklich so?
> 
> Die müsste doch um 180Grad gedreht sein jetzt in der Full oder?



Kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen wie es nun aussieht, würde nicht so lange überleben als dass ich n screenshot machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (29. September 2009)

ich mach dir ma einen wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, dann Siehste was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (4. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das ist mit den Items die man später als Meister bekommt ob die Gebunden sind oder ob man die Trade kann. Weil ich atm am überlegen bin ob ich neben Schneider noch Handwerk mit hochskille oder ob ich mir das ganze mit jemanden anderem Teile


----------



## AemJaY (4. Oktober 2009)

ich denke es wird beides geben. sprich trade bare gegenstände und solche die gebunden sind.


----------



## Rygel (5. Oktober 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen was man macht wenn man ne *workorder/arbeitsanweisung verbockt* hat (sprich: wenn zu viele herstellungsversuche fehlgeschlagen sind)? abbrechen, neu annehmen und von vor beginnen?

und: wo skillt man am cleversten das *rohstoffesammeln* von 80 auf 85?


----------



## Nuffing (5. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen was man macht wenn man ne *workorder/arbeitsanweisung verbockt* hat (sprich: wenn zu viele herstellungsversuche fehlgeschlagen sind)? abbrechen, neu annehmen und von vor beginnen?
> 
> und: wo skillt man am cleversten das *rohstoffesammeln* von 80 auf 85?



Richtig einfach neu annehmen und noch mal machen


----------

